# Mussels with Ginger and Shallots



## powerplantop (Mar 31, 2013)

Simple recipe for mussels. 

1 1/2 pounds Fresh Mussels
1 Tablespoon butter
4 diced shallots, 
julienned fresh ginger, I used about a 2 inch piece but I love ginger with seafood.
1/2 teaspoon salt, 
2 cups of water 
handfull of chopped flat leaf parsley.

Melt butter in pan, add ginger, shallots and salt. 
When the shallots have softened add water and bring to a boil. 
When the water has started to boil add parsley and mussels. 
Cook covered until done. 

For done I only cook them until just after they have opened. It is best to use a see thru lid. 

You could use wine or a mix of wine and water but I would boil it to cook out *most* of the alcohol. 




Fresh Canadian Mussels by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Zereh (Mar 31, 2013)

This is almost exactly how I do mine, except I usually use a combo of white wine + stock (or a bottle of good clam juice) instead of water. Simple and delicious! And that photo is great, it's tempting me to reach out and grab that one sitting so temptingly on the edge of the dish.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 31, 2013)

Ooh, so purty!


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 31, 2013)

Zereh said:


> This is almost exactly how I do mine, except I usually use a combo of white wine + stock (or a bottle of good clam juice) instead of water. Simple and delicious! And that photo is great, it's tempting me to reach out and grab that one sitting so temptingly on the edge of the dish.



Thank you, I debate putting in some wine but to put wine I would have had to buy some. 



Dawgluver said:


> Ooh, so purty!



Thank you. These mussels were big and photographed very well.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks lovely as always


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 2, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Looks lovely as always



Thank you!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice PPT


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice!  Now I need to go buy mussels!!


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 3, 2013)

LarryWolfe said:


> Very nice!  Now I need to go buy mussels!!



Buy plenty they are good. 



Kylie1969 said:


> Very nice PPT



Thank you!


----------



## Susansmith099 (Apr 26, 2013)

This sounds lovely!  Mussles are one of my favourite types of sea food, normally I do them with shallots in black bean sauce but I think I will give your recipe a try next time!  I have just ordered a huge bag of ground ginger, do you think I would be able to use this instead of fresh?
I think this recipe would be lovely with a crisp glass of white wine whilst sat in the sunshine


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 26, 2013)

Susansmith099 said:


> This sounds lovely!  Mussles are one of my favourite types of sea food, normally I do them with shallots in black bean sauce but I think I will give your recipe a try next time!  I have just ordered a huge bag of ground ginger, do you think I would be able to use this instead of fresh?
> I think this recipe would be lovely with a crisp glass of white wine whilst sat in the sunshine



Hi, Susan. Fresh and dried ginger are nothing alike, so you wouldn't get the same flavor. I'd get fresh. It will keep forever in a jar of dry sherry in the fridge.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 26, 2013)

Susansmith099 said:


> This sounds lovely!  Mussles are one of my favourite types of sea food, normally I do them with shallots in black bean sauce but I think I will give your recipe a try next time!  I have just ordered a huge bag of ground ginger, do you think I would be able to use this instead of fresh?
> I think this recipe would be lovely with a crisp glass of white wine whilst sat in the sunshine



You could use the ground stuff but go easy. 

Anything is good with a nice glass of wine.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 16, 2018)

All the recent post about mussels made me this about this recipe. Hard to believe its been 5 years since I posted it.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 16, 2018)

I wasn't around here in 2013 but I like the ginger addition.  I have doing the same ole white wine,  butter garlic deal, but I will add a finger of ginger next time.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 16, 2018)

I hadn't seen this post either.  Thanks for bringing it forward powerplan!

Sounds yummy.  Will definitely add this one - love ginger too!


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 18, 2018)

I love using ginger with seafood.


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 18, 2018)

Good as alway's !  PPT


----------

